# Campfire Story Tumblr



## Aldaron1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey there!

Just started up a new tumblr blog where people can post parts of stories, either continuing ones in already in progress or starting a brand new one. 

Would love if you would follow and/or submit your own story parts to get it started. I already added a few of my own so you could start with those I suppose.

Please and thank you!

http://thecampfiresongsong.tumblr.com/


----------

